# Converting from fresh to saltwater



## shodoshi (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi folks,

I have a freshwater tank that is doing well, and another 66 gallon FW tank I would like to convert to a SW setup.

Today found me going to my LFS and he recommended the following items for the conversion:

- 60 pounds Caribsea Ocean Direct live salt
- 75 gallons of R/O deionized water
- 1 Hydor Koralia 550 GPH water circulation pump
- 1 Hydor Koralia EVO1050 GPH water circulation pump
- 1 60 pounds AQ systems reef crystal salt
- 1 Veritex IN-80 in-sump skimmer
- 1 CPR continuous siphon overflow
- 1 Aqueon 3000 submers pump 630 gph
- 1 E-shopps RS-200 reef pump

We have a decent light but need to convert the bulbs to SW spectrum. He also encouraged us to get an LED strip light.


The cost will be $1150 before fish, live rock, sand or corals, 

Are we missing anything? Could we use our canister filter?


Any help or comments are appreciated.




TIA


----------



## GreatLakesAquaria (Sep 18, 2011)

I would shop around. Look for other hobbyist in your area getting out of the hobby. You can usually get lightly used equipment for 1/2 retail. You should also be able to buy rock from people getting out for $3 per pound or less. Dont buy r/o water buy your own r/o unit a with tds meter. It will be cheaper in the long run and most of the time people selling r/o water wont even know the tds level. Live sand is a scam. Go to you local landscape store and ask for arragonite sand. Quality live rock will be all you need for the sand to colonize with all the good stuff.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

GreatLakesAquaria said:


> I would shop around. Look for other hobbyist in your area getting out of the hobby. You can usually get lightly used equipment for 1/2 retail. You should also be able to buy rock from people getting out for $3 per pound or less. Dont buy r/o water buy your own r/o unit a with tds meter. It will be cheaper in the long run and most of the time people selling r/o water wont even know the tds level. Live sand is a scam. Go to you local landscape store and ask for arragonite sand. Quality live rock will be all you need for the sand to colonize with all the good stuff.


*rotating smile +1 Craigslist is a good place to start looking.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

shodoshi said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a freshwater tank that is doing well, and another 66 gallon FW tank I would like to convert to a SW setup.
> 
> ...


You could use your canister filter, but only for carbon or GFO.(phosphate remover. Other than that I wouldn't. Look at using Instant Ocean Salt. Other than that, look to get them used, but the list is sound. Heaters though. Thermometer. Refractometer. Reef Master Water Test Kit.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

I love these skimmers! They rock!

SWC Xtreme 150 BMK Protein Skimmer SWC Xtreme 150 BMK protein skimmer [Xtreme 150 BMK] - $224.99 : SWC - Salt Water Connection, Protein Skimmers, Calcium Reactors, Filters & Lights


----------

